# Texting a crap shoot



## Kristyjk36 (Jun 15, 2015)

Bought my 2015 Murano Platinum on April 1. Should have known. Some days, incoming text messages are received and read. Other days or even later in the day the same day I get "your phone does not support text messaging". I'll unpair, delete BT settings, repair...won't work. I'll turn the car and the phone on and off, doesn't work. Then the next time it will. Or it will just "heal" itself. 

It's very frustrating to have it work one time then not the next.

Also have to complain about only having Google Search as a Nissan Connect app. When will that be solved?


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

I guess I am in the great minority when it comes to the Nissan Connect App.

This forum pretty much says it does not work and I am not going to frustrate myself with it until the "patch" is sent. I really do not see the need for my reading a text while driving and then having the temptation to send a reply that is not "canned"(also while driving). For those who have extremely busy lives I understand the convenience, but what happened to driving a car and enjoying what you are driving instead of playing with it.

The more complaining that is done, especially if it gets to publications like Consumer Reports, it will be reflected in the overall rating of the car for its resale value. I am sure Nissan knows they have a problem and in due time it will be resolved. If someone needs to tell me something while I am on the road there is always the old staple of a phone call.


----------



## Kristyjk36 (Jun 15, 2015)

Driller,

If you went to the grocery store who had advertised Filet Mignon for a certain price, bought it, then when you came home found out it was flank steak cut into the shape of a Filet, wouldn't you feel the need to complain, too? My point is this: some of us chose our Murano based on the technology features it was advertised to contain. Nissan Connect not only does text messaging but is supposed to connect to Pandora, a free music service among other internet apps. If I was just interested in driving for the joy of driving I would never have traded in my 2012 Camaro convertible for this SUV. Part of the compensation, in my mind, was the Nissan Connect technology so I purchased this vehicle over another vehicle I had been entertaining to purchase from another car maker because of it. Therefore I am pointing out I have a problem too. I worked 20+ years in Tech Support and I know that if there is a trend of issues from consumers rather than just one or two people having a problem, it escalates the issue to the top to be resolved. Just sitting back like sheep and hoping they fix something is not effective in this world today. You need to be proactive and talk about it.

Frankly, my complaint is why the texting is flaky. It works in the morning but then stops and doesn't work again. My post was done in hopes someone else had the same issue and had a possible solution. Not just to complain about things but to find a resolution.

I don't care if it causes a problem with resale value. It should. Why buy something you think is one way and find out another? It's flawed so it needs to be fixed. Yes, we are the chumps who didn't know it was an issue when we bought the car. Maybe we can be lucky and it can be resolved. And guess what? Your precious resale value will increase because the issue has now been documented as fixed. In fact, I'm going to go to Consumer Reports and other agencies and report this issue now that you've brought it to my attention.

And yes, it can be tempting to text back, however, many of my texts are group texts imparting needed information to a large group of people at one time. Example: This morning I was taking my son to class at the high school. While driving there, in one of the few moments my Murano decided my Samsung could connect and show texts, I received a text telling all parents to go to the middle school, miles away, instead. If my car had not received that text, I would have been at the wrong place and wasted valuable time waiting there since I may not have thought to check my phone in my purse. 

I'm not some teeny bopper who is texting what I'm wearing to my girlfriends or other crap...I'm using this for a valuable service. Even if I was a frivolous user...I deserve to have something that should work, was advertised to work, sometimes DOES work, WORK.


----------

